# Zaszlachtował



## gamboler

I need a translation into English. The short text is:

Jesli zdołał tak zamotać, by morderstwo wyglą dało na samobójstwo,  Potroję ci Pensję. Okazało się, że ten facet to były lekarz. Zaszlachtował dwie rodziny Parę lat temu. 

I couldn't find the word _*Zaszlachtował* _in my dictionaries.

My try (please, see if I am right):
He intended to give a murder the appearance of a suicide to triplicate his salary. It turned out that he was an ex-doctor who ??????  two families some years ago.

If you prefer your translation from Polish into Spanish, it's okay for me too.


----------



## Szkot

From szlachtować - like English slaughter.  See SJP here. 

Your first sentence is not quite right -  If he ...., I will treble your salary.  (I'll leave the rest to the experts .)


----------



## gamboler

Thanks, Szkot. Do you mean that the part "_intended to give a murder the appearance of a suicide_" is not the appropriate translation of the Polish sentence? So, if not, what does it mean?


----------



## Szkot

It certainly means that.  I just meant that a native speaker of Polish could provide a better translation than I could manage.  For example, I have never seen the word zamotać before.


----------



## Ben Jamin

The text should read as follows:

Jeśli zdołasz tak zamotać, by morderstwo wyglądało na samobójstwo,  potroję ci pensję. Okazało się, że ten facet to były lekarz. Zaszlachtował dwie rodziny Parę lat temu.
The translation is:
If you manage to manipulate the evidence as to make the murder look like a suicide then I'll triple your salary. It turned up that the bloke had been a doctor.  He killed two families. A couple of years ago.


----------



## gamboler

Thanks a lot, Ben Jamin.


----------



## Foxlet

Hey,

to 'zaszlachtować' means chiefly to kill brutally a human being or an animal using a bladed weapon. I hope it helps 

Foxlet


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> The text should read as follows:
> 
> Jeśli zdołasz tak zamotać, by morderstwo wyglądało na samobójstwo,  potroję ci pensję. Okazało się, że ten facet to były lekarz. Zaszlachtował dwie rodziny Parę lat temu.
> The translation is:
> If you manage to manipulate the evidence as to make the murder look like a suicide then I'll triple your salary. It turned up that the bloke had been a doctor.  He killed two families. A couple of years ago.


I'm sorry, but the correction and translation are incorrect. They deviate from the original text:


gamboler said:


> Jesli zdołał tak zamotać, by morderstwo wyglą dało na samobójstwo, Potroję ci Pensję. Okazało się, że ten facet to były lekarz. Zaszlachtował dwie rodziny Parę lat temu.


The verb "zamotał" is in the third person singular of the masculine past tense. The verbs in the suggested correction and its translation into English are in the second person singular of the future and present tense respectively.


****
For the word "zaszlachtował", I'd suggest "butchered" as a translation.
"Jesli zdołał tak zamotać, by" can be translated as "If he managed to cook the evidence *so* as to"


----------



## NotNow

Thomas and Ben, why do you use the word "evidence" in your translations?  Which word in the original suggests that evidence is being manipulated or cooked?

Thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

"zamotał" would suggest that, although this, at least to me, isn't the usual meaning of this word. In colloquial Polish "zamotać" usually means "confuse, muddle the waters, make more difficult than it really is, complicate". In certain contexts there may be some semantic shift of the meaning and it nobody would bat an eyelid at it. Of course, more context might be helpful to confirm if this interpretation is valid.


EDIT: It's worth adding that the part "by morderstwo wyglą dało na samobójstwo" suggests very much this interpretation of "zamotać".


----------

